# Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü



## Snaapz (29. Dezember 2014)

*Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü*

Hallo Leute
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und starken 120mm  Lüfter für meine 
Cooler Master Seidon 120V Wasserkühlung.

Ich hab bereits 2 Lüfter mir näher angeguckt, doch ich habs schwer mich zu entscheiden :x
Ich möchte gute Kühlleistung erzielen so, dass die Wakü noch später für einen
I7 zum Kühlen asureicht. Der Lüfter sollt aber auch nicht allzu laut sein.

Da die 2. die ich mir näher angeguckt hab :

https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-s-series-b12-p-itr-b12-p-a820099.html
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-jetflo-120-rot-r4-jfdp-20pr-r1-a963470.html

Welcher davon ist besser?


----------



## DrakyxX (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü*

Ich würde die hier nehmen:

https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a503969.html


----------



## rhyn2012 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü*

Und ich die noiseblocker eloop. 

Gibt verschiedene,schau bei mindfactory.ds gibts einen mit guten luft durchsatz


----------



## eRaTitan (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü*

_Die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop's gehören zu den besten Lüftern für Radiatoren, klare Kaufempfehlung._


----------



## Braineater (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü*

Ich würde auch eloops empfehlen, was leiseres hatte ich noch nie da 

Die gibts auch von Alphacool und Phobya in anderen Farben und etwas günstiger: Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Braineater (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche guten 120er Lüfter für meine Wakü*

Falls die Lüfterfrage noch offen ist, von Alphacool ist heute ein neuer Lüfer rausgekommen, welche extra auf den Radieinsatz optimiert wurde: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hier gibt es auch einen Test dazu: Test: Alphacool Susurro


----------

